# New forum!



## Daniel

Hello to you all!

A new forum is born! Thank you, Rondo, for this great idea and proposition!

Because of some more or less heated discussions about the status and place of movie music nowadays, and the difficulty to sort it into "classical music" or "contempory music", and so on, let's give this music a special place, which is - in my eyes - the only right possibility to appreciate and understand this kind of music: A sometimes not comparable new genre, which had been made possible by the development of moving pictures: movies.

And now enjoy and post, post, post! 

Respectfully,
Daniel


----------

